# ST-224 Wrong Gearbox Grease



## GeekOnTheHill

A dopey friend of mine who thinks he knows everything "did me a favor" while he was staying over for a few days and added some white lithium chassis grease to the gearbox of my ST-224 because he "thought it looked low." 

The manual states to use only Ronex ED #1 grease. 

Should I take the thing apart and clean it out? And where does one find Ronex ED #1 grease or a suitable alternative? No one around here has ever heard of the stuff.

He says he only used "about how much toothpaste you'd use to brush your teeth," if that means anything.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* It's fine just leave it and don't lose any sleep over it. k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## GeekOnTheHill

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * It's fine just leave it and don't lose any sleep over it. k:k:k:k:k:*


Thanks!

Incidentally, the way I discovered this was when someone noticed that one of the dust caps on the gearbox was "missing" in this picture:










It wasn't "missing." It was just stuck into an unused hole that goes through the top of the gearbox housing (which was also greased -- he greased an empty hole) instead of into the grease port. I didn't even notice when I sprayed the fluid film all over everything and took the picture.

I'm a little curious as to why that hole is there. It's not a missing bolt because the parts diagram also shows the empty hole. I guess it's either for some mounting or attachment that my snowblower doesn't have, or it has something to do with the manufacturing process (like maybe a robotic finger goes through it on the assembly line).

Whatever the reason, it's now been greased. lain:

Richard


----------



## vinnycom

if it was a through hole on top it was for a support bracket for some models.
u sure could use the rubber impeller mod, u got a nice gap between the housing and impeller


----------



## GeekOnTheHill

vinnycom said:


> if it was a through hole on top it was for a support bracket for some models.
> u sure could use the rubber impeller mod, u got a nice gap between the housing and impeller


I've thought about that. Let me ask you a question, if you don't mind.

I have a gravel driveway, and the gap between the impeller and the housing is both a blessing and a curse. Even though I have the skids set high, once in a while a piece of gravel gets stuck in there. Sometimes they can be a pain to dislodge, but usually they aren't. I either grab them with a Vise Grip or knock them out with a big screwdriver and a hammer.

On the other hand, most pieces of gravel are smaller than the gap, so they just kind of collect at the bottom until I tip the machine over and dump them out when I'm done clearing snow. I suppose they're swirling around in the housing while I'm working and then fall to the bottom when I'm done.

Would the impeller mod make things better or worse with regard to the gravel?

Thanks.

Richard


----------



## vinnycom

it would keep the housing clean as it would wipe /push everything through it. but watch out where ur pointing the chute as the rocks are projectiles now.

other than blowing snow farther another plus is i dont get my impeller frozen stuck to the housing anymore as the rubber keeps the housing clear of everything and i make sure its clear of snow b4 turning it off, i keep my blower outside.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill

vinnycom said:


> it would keep the housing clean as it would wipe /push everything through it. but watch out where ur pointing the chute as the rocks are projectiles now.
> 
> other than blowing snow farther another plus is i dont get my impeller frozen stuck to the housing anymore as the rubber keeps the housing clear of everything and i make sure its clear of snow b4 turning it off, i keep my blower outside.


Okay, thanks. I'll give it some thought.

Richard


----------

